# My stupid Toilet



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

I would say 30% of the time when it is flushed the tank doesn't refill. I take the cover off flick the float up and it starts filling. It happens randomly its the newer style where the float moves vertically. I am finally tired of flicking the float when I have to so can someone tell me how to fix it? 

FYI I have the sledgehammer ready so don't suggest that


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The sledgehammer is the route I would take...

Do ya think it needs a wax ring?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I think you can find that Info in the DIY forum


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> I would say 30% of the time when it is flushed the tank doesn't refill. I take the cover off flick the float up and it starts filling. It happens randomly its the newer style where the float moves vertically. I am finally tired of flicking the float when I have to so can someone tell me how to fix it?
> 
> FYI I have the sledgehammer ready so don't suggest that


These service plumbers givin ya a hard time, AK? Don't take any guff from those guys. :laughing::laughing::laughing: 

The quick and easy fix is to just put a new Fluidmaster Pro45B in it. They're cheap and the fix takes less than 15 minutes. Don't waste time trying to repair the old one. Replace the supply tube while you're at it (insurance).

Or the sledgehammer... That works too. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

And don't get any of those Watts FloodSafe supplies either...

Unless you like floods...


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

I would make sure you adjust the flux capacitor before you work on the fill valve. Failure to do so may result in a high accidental discharge of around 45,000 direct current volts. It may not kill ya butit may make you defecate in your pants.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

I would be happy to come and give you a price to fix it. 

do you take it flat or hourly?


get a fluid master pro valve, change everything inside and the supply. it is all the same age.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

And here I thought a few tissues would be enough after this post, NOPE should a grabbed a box.

thx, was really trying to figure out if I repair or replace.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> I would say 30% of the time when it is flushed the tank doesn't refill. I take the cover off flick the float up and it starts filling. It happens randomly its the newer style where the float moves vertically. I am finally tired of flicking the float when I have to so can someone tell me how to fix it?
> 
> FYI I have the sledgehammer ready so don't suggest that


Those floats can stick sometimes. just replace the fill valve and call it good.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

What's wrong with you guys? Yes, you meed a new toilet. Now do you want that Toto Ultramax with Washlet seat in Cotton or Beige?


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

just jiggle the handle each time you flush. No need to spend any money


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

JK949 said:


> What's wrong with you guys? Yes, you meed a new toilet. Now do you want that Toto Ultramax with Washlet seat in Cotton or Beige?


Heck with that!
Go all out!

Get the Toto Neorest 600! :thumbup:
MSRP: Cotton $5,678.00; Colonial White $5,678.00; Sedona Beige $6,530.00


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Fluidmaster has a float valve that only fills when the toilet is flushed. It won't work if the flapper is bad and lets the water go by. Sounds great in theory but they always seem to malfunction. It'll be a little piece of metal that grabs onto the shaft of the float valve with a plastic chain connected to it. Just pull it straight out of the float and it'll be fine.


----------

